# how much weight can my aquarium support?



## WarrenMichaels

I have a 100 gallon tank and picked up an industrial automated feeder. Originally, I was going to mount this on an adjustable bracket to a piece of wood, acrylic, etc. against the inner side of one of the small walls of the tank. On the other side of the wall, I was going to mount another board, piece of plexi, etc. to distribute force. I was then going to clamp the front board to the rear board, sandwiching the wall of the aquarium in between.

The top of the aquarium has a plastic lip that goes around the outside, with a "thwart" in the middle. I was also thinking of mounting something on this. 

This whole setup is probably going to be around ten pounds. It occurs to me that this might be way to much for the top of the aquarium, let alone the side. What do you think?


----------



## chenowethpm

Ten pounds is nothing, it can hold it and more.


----------



## brads

chenowethpm said:


> Ten pounds is nothing, it can hold it and more.


Absolutely agree. Hang it, no worries. Good luck!


----------



## big b

I know a dude that put a couple 10 gallons ON his 180 I am not sure if it was a 180 but it was about 20 inches front to back. If that tank can support a couple hundred pounds, then a 100 gallon can easily hold 10 pounds.


----------



## jccaclimber2

big b said:


> I know a dude that put a couple 10 gallons ON his 180 I am not sure if it was a 180 but it was about 20 inches front to back. If that tank can support a couple hundred pounds, then a 100 gallon can easily hold 10 pounds.


I have a standard 75 on the floor in front of my 300 as a temporary hospital tank. I weigh right around 150 lbf. I stand on the 75 when I need to get to the top of the 300.

It is worth noting that I am a rock climber with very good foot placement and balance, and that I don't recommend anyone ever try this. The wrong force sideways or slip could turn out very poorly.

The 10 pound weight pressing down won't be an issue. The one thing that could be an issue is if you put a large torque on it. Depending on how it is mounted that could be in issue. Unless you put your weight into that bending load that also is unlikely to be an issue. Your proposed placement of near a corner on a short side will help, although I don't see it being an issue.

Don't secure to the center brace.


----------



## brads

jccaclimber2 said:


> I have a standard 75 on the floor in front of my 300 as a temporary hospital tank. I weigh right around 150 lbf. I stand on the 75 when I need to get to the top of the 300.
> 
> It is worth noting that I am a rock climber with very good foot placement and balance, and that I don't recommend anyone ever try this. The wrong force sideways or slip could turn out very poorly.
> 
> The 10 pound weight pressing down won't be an issue. The one thing that could be an issue is if you put a large torque on it. Depending on how it is mounted that could be in issue. Unless you put your weight into that bending load that also is unlikely to be an issue. Your proposed placement of near a corner on a short side will help, although I don't see it being an issue.
> 
> Don't secure to the center brace.


I was thinking the very same thing. Listen to jccaclimber2. A very smart person.


----------

